# What constitutes a Designated Trout Stream?



## Afterthaut (Sep 7, 2011)

This has me a bit confused... There are a couple of rivers that I know of that receive a significant amount of hatchery fish every spring and do not have a trout designation of any kind (not even type 4) yet there are others that haven't received hatchery fish in years, are never talked about (as we all know good news travels fast) and still carry a type 1 designation. How does the DNR make this distinction? Does have to do with the quality of habitat regardless of whether or not there are fish in there? Or does it have to do with the current population of trout?

I ask this because I've fished a few of these type 1 rivers and creeks in the past and they were mariginal at best... and believe me I put some time in...


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Call the fisheries office in the area where you are located and ask to speak with the biologist. I'm sure they can explain the process.

If not, call Jim Baker in Bay City. He's the fisheries biologist for the Saginaw Bay district - 989-684-9141


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

The DNR has a very long list of the type 1 trout streams, to large to publish every year.
The vast majority of streams north of m46 are designated trout streams.

Just because it is a designated trout stream doesn't mean there is decent trout fishing in them though.
It just means that the environment (temp, water quality, forage base, etc) of the stream can support trout.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

They do not all have to hold significant trout populations all year long. Many streams in the UP provide good spawning grounds and are closed during the fall and early spring.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Any stream that isn't in SE Michigan :lol:


----------

